# Stolen Firewood - First Time For Me!



## quads (Jan 8, 2010)

In the middle of last night, somebody pulled off the road into my driveway and filled the trunk of their car with about $10 worth of my firewood from my display. I am actually surprised, and at the same time a little bit relieved, because I expected this to happen a long time ago.

I'm not mad about it, I give away 100 times that amount every year. Quite the opposite of mad actually. I'm excited! This could be fun. If it happens again, then the game is on. For five minutes worth of cutting, splitting, and hauling a few pieces of firewood, I am anticipating a great game of cat and mouse. My display of firewood out by the road will be the bait for the rattrap! BRING IT ON LOWLIFE! I'm ready to play.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 8, 2010)

lol trunk full, should spice thing up for you. Who make your sign?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2010)

There is a saying that "nothing tastes better than stolen chicken pie".  I read a post where someone was trying to give away something by putting a "free" sign on it.  After not getting any takers, he put a "for sale" sign on it and someone quickly took (stole) it.  I guess something "for sale" is worth more than something "free".


----------



## hareball (Jan 8, 2010)

Drill some out and put a few blanks in haha


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 8, 2010)

Quads  I'm sure he left some cash under one of the splits,,, better go check again.

LLigetfa   that's a good story, and probably true.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 8, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> There is a saying that "nothing tastes better than stolen chicken pie".  I read a post where someone was trying to give away something by putting a "free" sign on it.  After not getting any takers, he put a "for sale" sign on it and someone quickly took (stole) it.  I guess something "for sale" is worth more than something "free".



There's a "store" nearby where everything is free.  It's really just a continual lawn sale, where you bring stuff you don't want anymore and take away what you do. The guy who owns the property just wants stuff out of the local landfill. Surprisingly, it always seem to have the same amount of (but different) stuff whenever you go. Never found any treasures, but we always stop if we have time.

It's been there for years, and as far as I know, there has never been a single theft.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 8, 2010)

Yet another reason to buck those 70# Oak rounds. If the bass turd don't get a hearnia puttin them in the trunk, then he'll at least get a nice cool sizzling fire later. Obviously musta' been a wood stove user. When you run an OWB there would be no point in stealin' a trunk load . . . that's not even enough for one load of the OWB %-P


----------



## quads (Jan 8, 2010)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Quads  I'm sure he left some cash under one of the splits,,, better go check again.
> 
> LLigetfa   that's a good story, and probably true.


I do have kind of an honor system, and the few times somebody got wood when I wasn't home, it worked good.  In the picture, on the left post, there is a container marked "Money.  If no one home, put money in here."  The snow wasn't even brushed off of it, because I looked in there to see if they had left any money.  I even looked in my mailbox.  Nothing but bills.

It was a small car, possibly a little hatchback.  I could see by the tracks that they loaded it from behind, over the rear bumper, not over the side like a pickup.  And the rear of the car wasn't very far from the front tire tracks, so must have been small.  Something like the size of an old Ford Escort, but with wider tires.


----------



## quads (Jan 8, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Who make your sign?


My good neighbor lives in Milwaukee and he either had it made down there, or made it himself.  Not sure, he just stopped by one day and said he had a present for me, stuck it in the ground and took off before I could ask him about it!  I added the tall legs to it so it sticks above the snowbank and woodpile.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 8, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, when you say "nothing but bills," you  mean crisp, fresh twenties, right?  :coolgrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 8, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good. I need one my sign is to big.


----------



## quads (Jan 8, 2010)

If it is somebody that is hard-up, down on their luck, and need some wood for heat, all they would have to do is ask.  I'd be more than happy to help.  I'd donate it to them, or they could pay me later, or whatever.  I do it all the time.  That's the worst part.  They need not be afraid of me.  If they steal anymore though, I will have great fun scaring them!  Halloween is my favorite holiday.


----------



## quads (Jan 8, 2010)

Pagey said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!  They're crisp alright, but not very green!


----------



## quads (Jan 8, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like one of those corrugated plastic political (Vote For Me) signs with the wires that stick in the ground, but it's got reflective stickers/lettering applied to it.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, THOSE bills.  I hear they make great fire starters AND they'll send you a cutoff notice before things get too serious.  :lol:


----------



## bogydave (Jan 8, 2010)

Quads
Your a good guy, you'd give anyone who "needed" firewood the whole pile & even help load it up.
The thief may be too proud to stop & talk with you & ask.  Makes them a proud thief.
Maybe guilt will work on them & they'll swallow their pride & make it right.
As of now, they're just a "Thief".
Don't do anything that will get you in trouble, like a booby trap that hurts somebody.  
Maybe a motion sensor light that comes on when somebody gets close to the pile at night.
Sounds like you're taking it as a challenge & are making it fun. 
Good luck, when you get their picture post it.
I think they have no idea who their mess'n with. 
Knuckle draggin, maul swing'n  cavemen  :bug: (with working man muscles)


----------



## billb3 (Jan 8, 2010)

A bit down the road where the lake is there is a lake community. Small cottages that used to be used just in the Summer when city folk (mostly wives and kids came out to escape the inner city Summer heat). They've all been 'winterized. Typical tiny lots.  Some one was reaching over fences and stealing arm loads of firewood. Just a little at atime so everyone ripped off figured it was neighborhood kids building little bonfires somewhere. 
Until one day in the middle of the day one guy is sitting on his porch at noon and  the crazy lady down the street's head  pops up she reaches over and grabs a half a dozen splits. He confronted her and she insisted it was obvious he wasn't even using it.
She didn't even own a wood stove and had no plans to.
Getting caught stopped her ( I heard she had almost half a cord stacked in her back yard), but now any time something odd  disappears they all know where to go to get it back.
She's just a nut and nobody calls the cops.

I think that's who stole all the fruit from my fruit trees last Fall.
I'll never know for sure , but this Fall I'm hoping to have a camera or two running, just for grins and giggles.


----------



## prajna101 (Jan 8, 2010)

So, I live in Milwaukee and have a firewood business.  Awhile back someone stole my sign!  I had forgotten about it until the other day when I was driving down the road in my ford escort and I saw my very sign on a stack of firewood.  The sign was too big to fit in my trunk so I just backed up and took enough wood to make up for it.  I guess it all works out.  

HA! 

t


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 8, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> There is a saying that "nothing tastes better than stolen chicken pie".  I read a post where someone was trying to give away something by putting a "free" sign on it.  After not getting any takers, he put a "for sale" sign on it and someone quickly took (stole) it.  I guess something "for sale" is worth more than something "free".




True story:  We had a yard sale and were selling some things from an estate. One thing was an old baby bed. No mattress but the bed and springs were good. After the sale, we sat them out by the road at a relative's home (we live on a dead end road) and marked they were free. After a week it still sat there. The following week we were there and took the bed out and put it with the trash because trash pickup was the next day. Within 2 hours the bed was gone. There was no sign stating free, it was just with the trash.  Geeze, sometimes people are hard to figure. 


quads, I'm betting you are really going to have a lot of fun with this one if they dare to return.


----------



## rphurley (Jan 8, 2010)

TriTodd said:
			
		

> So, I live in Milwaukee and have a firewood business.  Awhile back someone stole my sign!  I had forgotten about it until the other day when I was driving down the road in my ford escort and I saw my very sign on a stack of firewood.  The sign was too big to fit in my trunk so I just backed up and took enough wood to make up for it.  I guess it all works out.
> 
> HA!
> 
> t


Nice!


----------



## quads (Jan 9, 2010)

CTburns said:
			
		

> TriTodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha!  That is funny!


----------



## quads (Jan 9, 2010)

WOOD THIEF RETURNS!

I have to take back what I said! I can't believe this, but my wood thief came back while I was milking the cows tonight. He came down to the barn, paid me, and bought more. He said he was on his way home in the middle of the night last night when his wife called him and told him they were out of wood. He said he didn't have any money with him, so loaded the trunk of his car with enough for the night. I only wish he had left a note in my "Put Money In Here" can, but I guess it all turned out ok in the end. Maybe there really is one honest person yet!

So, I guess I have never had any firewood stolen from me so far!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 9, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> WOOD THIEF RETURNS!
> 
> I have to take back what I said! I can't believe this, but my wood thief came back while I was milking the cows tonight. He came down to the barn, paid me, and bought more. He said he was on his way home in the middle of the night last night when his wife called him and told him they were out of wood. He said he didn't have any money with him, so loaded the trunk of his car with enough for the night. I only wish he had left a note in my "Put Money In Here" can, but I guess it all turned out ok in the end. Maybe there really is one honest person yet!
> 
> So, I guess I have never had any firewood stolen from me so far!




Thats pretty cool.


----------



## burntime (Jan 9, 2010)

Lets all go to quads house and clean him out...he is basically begging us :cheese:   That is awesome the way it turned out though...


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 9, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Maybe there really is one honest person yet!



I guess you'll have to change your Hearth.com handle to "Diogenes".


----------



## CiscoKid (Jan 9, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> WOOD THIEF RETURNS!
> 
> I have to take back what I said! I can't believe this, but my wood thief came back while I was milking the cows tonight. He came down to the barn, paid me, and bought more. He said he was on his way home in the middle of the night last night when his wife called him and told him they were out of wood. He said he didn't have any money with him, so loaded the trunk of his car with enough for the night. I only wish he had left a note in my "Put Money In Here" can, but I guess it all turned out ok in the end. Maybe there really is one honest person yet!
> 
> So, I guess I have never had any firewood stolen from me so far!



Very nice ending - that's the way things should be!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 9, 2010)

So does this mean you WON'T be loading any splits with explosive rounds? as has been suggested.


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Jan 9, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> In the middle of last night, somebody pulled off the road into my driveway and filled the trunk of their car with about $10 worth of my firewood from my display. I am actually surprised, and at the same time a little bit relieved, because I expected this to happen a long time ago.
> 
> I'm not mad about it, I give away 100 times that amount every year. Quite the opposite of mad actually. I'm excited! This could be fun. If it happens again, then the game is on. For five minutes worth of cutting, splitting, and hauling a few pieces of firewood, I am anticipating a great game of cat and mouse. My display of firewood out by the road will be the bait for the rattrap! BRING IT ON LOWLIFE! I'm ready to play.



For $ 10 Bucks???

I would have stoled the sign!!


----------



## quads (Jan 9, 2010)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> So does this mean you WON'T be loading any splits with explosive rounds? as has been suggested.


Ha ha!  Nope, probably not tonight anyway!  

I still can't believe how it turned out.  I thought for sure I had firewood ripped off for the very first time, after all this time of never having had it happen.  I had no reason to believe otherwise, no note, no phone call, nothing.  I must admit, it was a pleasant surprise.  But on the other hand, I was also kind of looking forward to an exciting game of catch the wood thief.

Oh well, back to the old boredom of not being ripped off.  I guess I can live with that too!


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Jan 9, 2010)

Monkey Wrench said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you still have your sign, You know it wasn't me!!

Since it wasn't me....... Anyone here want to fusss-up???


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 9, 2010)

Quads, with the simple things you enjoy in all your wonderful photos you post and after reading your 1st post on this thread, I would have to say you are a man with CLASS. Keep spreading it and pass it on man. :coolsmile: 
Cheers  
N of 60


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jan 9, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Quads, with the simple things you enjoy in all your wonderful photos you post and after reading your 1st post on this thread, I would have to say you are a man with CLASS. Keep spreading it and pass it on man. :coolsmile:
> Cheers
> N of 60



You are so right.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jan 9, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> WOOD THIEF RETURNS!
> 
> I have to take back what I said! I can't believe this, but my wood thief came back while I was milking the cows tonight. He came down to the barn, paid me, and bought more. He said he was on his way home in the middle of the night last night when his wife called him and told him they were out of wood. He said he didn't have any money with him, so loaded the trunk of his car with enough for the night. I only wish he had left a note in my "Put Money In Here" can, but I guess it all turned out ok in the end. Maybe there really is one honest person yet!
> 
> So, I guess I have never had any firewood stolen from me so far!



Great story, Quads, with a really great ending.  I was envisioning somebody really desperate and unable to actually ask for help, but this is truly a Nice Thing.  Good on both of you.


----------



## 'bert (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cool Quads a great read on a friday night.  The world needs more people with your attitude.  Beers are on me next time your in my part of the world.


----------



## whotheguy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Quads, good on you for not shaking the trees down to find the culprit. As you've already found out it was a family in need and time of day was a problem. I certainly congrats the fellow for owning up to his "thieving" and being forthcoming with responsibility.

I personally cut over 100 cords of wood a year. Most of it I sell, but I never deny myself the opportunity to provide to those that have less. I gar-o-phucking-t-u this pays huge dividends in regards to "doing the right" thing. I'll never change my giving ways, it's just what I believe in.

I personally do not have a stack of wood nor a sign by the road, as anybody in need around me knows how to get in touch. The people that have needed wood to heat their home from me are not forgetful. Mostly in the winter months I find myself answering the door to great people delivering home-made pies and bread, preserves, elk & venison, hand-knitted items for my kids and gas for the saw. It always bring a tear to my eye when they arrive as they know how to give "back".

Your good deeds will not go unnoticed my friend.

Robert


----------



## richg (Jan 9, 2010)

hareball said:
			
		

> Drill some out and put a few blanks in haha



Hareball, 

Good one.....

There was a story on here a few years ago where during the Depression, a guy was haing a problem with his neighbor stealing firewood. he warned the neighbor to knock it off but the neighbor denied everything and kept doing it. The guy drilled a hole in a split, put in a piece of dynamite and plugged the hole. Sure enough, the neighbor stole that piece and his stove exploded, burning down his house. supposedly no one was hurt. 

While it must have been terrifying to the "victim", I find that story rahter humorous.


----------



## quads (Jan 9, 2010)

You all are too kind!  Thank you.  I do have an Irish temper, but I try to keep it directed properly.  

In the back of my mind, when I was still assuming that I had been ripped off, I figured it was probably somebody local and probably even somebody that I know.  Turns out I don't know this guy, he's not from around here originally.  He said he normally cuts his own wood, but had been sick this Fall (that's when everyone around here cuts their winter's wood).  I told him I had already replaced the wood he took in my display, but said to consider what he took during the night as a bonus and just take the whole refilled stack for the regular price.  I offered to deliver it for him so he wouldn't have to make so many trips with the trunk of his car, but he refused.  Wouldn't even tell me exactly where he lived, so I left it at that.

He may have just been telling me a sob story to get a deal, but I like to listen to the stories and if it's a fairly good one, it's worth a few extra pieces of firewood to me.  And he did kind of look the part too.


----------



## flash49 (Jan 9, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> hareball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you wouldn't find it "humorous" if your house burned to the ground.


----------



## drewboy (Jan 9, 2010)

You're a good man Quads, and a true asset to Hearth.com. (and I like your pictures too)

Rob


----------



## richg (Jan 9, 2010)

flash49 said:
			
		

> richg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grow up. The guy was stealing wood from his neighbor during the Great Depression. Back then, firewood was the difference between freezing and having a warm house as people couldn't afford coal. Ever hear that in cowbody days, stealing a horse could be punishable by death? The guy was warned to knock it off and he chose not to.  He's lucky that he got out of it unscathed.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 9, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> hareball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I find it incredible.  Dynamite will not explode when placed in a fire, it will simply burn.  I've worked enough with dynamite in pipeline construction to know it needs a blasting cap to set it off.  We used to burn dynamite to cook lunch.

Makes for a good urban legend though.


----------



## quads (Jan 9, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> flash49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's possible someone did that, or at least tried to do it, especially in the depression days.  Desperate people do desperate things.  I of course would never do anything like that anyway.  I would be too worried about killing some little kid, or the guy's wife, etc.  Or if the guy was stealing it and reselling to someone else that had no idea, or giving it to his elderly mother.....just too many variables, even in the depression it would be risky business for both sides of the incident.  Besides, I would certainly never kill anybody over pieces of dead trees, especially if I am willing and able to cut more for myself.

If I ever do catch somebody stealing my firewood, it would be much more fun to scare them a little.  I am kind of big and ugly, and in my old greasy Carhartt coat, my scraggly beard, my 026 in one hand, my full size maul slung over my shoulder, puffing my chest up, and in the cold air the steam from my nostrils rising around my head......if I catch my own reflection I sometimes scare myself!  Ha ha!


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 9, 2010)

*WOOD THIEF RETURNS*

Well that's good to hear that he squared things up with you.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 9, 2010)

Quads,
Man, what a good story. Makes ya' stop and think before just reacting. 
The world is a better place for you being in it. 
Keep the pics coming too, my favorite part of the day is finding the "adventures of Quads" pics.
Keeps me motivated. Thanks.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 9, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> I am kind of big and ugly, and in my old greasy Carhartt coat, my scraggly beard, my 026 in one hand, my full size maul slung over my shoulder, puffing my chest up, and in the cold air the steam from my nostrils rising around my head......if I catch my own reflection I sometimes scare myself!  Ha ha!


I don't recall the circumstance that brought us there but years ago three of us construction workers dressed for bush work and with chainsaw in hand had cause to be in an elevator.  We sure did get the look of fear from the other passengers.

There was one occasion where one guy (not me) decided to make two hotel rooms adjoining by removing a common wall with his chainsaw.  We would work hard, drink hard, fight hard, and party hard.


----------



## flash49 (Jan 9, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> flash49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Seems to me you are the one that needs to grow up. Thinking that someone's house burning down is funny is pretty juvenile. IMHO


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 9, 2010)

Generosity of spirit and in deed are laudible traits in a man.  In fact, they define, "a man".  Quads, you clearly have both aplenty.  And it does my heart glad.  It all makes the world a little bit smaller and a little bit better.  

Great read on a leisurely Saturday afternoon in a comfortably warm home.  Bein' cold sucks.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm old enough to remember a time we did not lock our doors and we never ever lost the keys because we just left them in the truck all the time.  I also remember the sick feeling when it all changed and I'm glad that the change hasn't fully reached Quads just yet.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 9, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I'm old enough to remember a time we did not lock our doors and we never ever lost the keys because we just left them in the truck all the time.  I also remember the sick feeling when it all changed and I'm glad that the change hasn't fully reached Quads just yet.



Since moving up here, that's what we do. Since I lived in the metro Detroit area most of my life, living here has been a real load off. Had stuff taken right out of my truck, parked in the driveway..........all the way up in the driveway behind the house right in front of the garage. 
Nobody messes with me up here, although when we go to Gaylord or Alpena, I still revert to my downstate ways. Lock it up. Too many downstaters in Gaylord.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 9, 2010)

Ya, we used to live by Gaylord and never worried about thieves. When I was growing up we too never knew what a locked door was; we just didn't do it nor did we need to. It is sad that things have changed but with more people, that is what happens.

Quads, I'm glad this worked out well and you handled it with class.


----------



## quads (Jan 9, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I'm old enough to remember a time we did not lock our doors and we never ever lost the keys because we just left them in the truck all the time.  I also remember the sick feeling when it all changed and I'm glad that the change hasn't fully reached Quads just yet.


We never locked our doors either.  I honestly don't remember where the key for it was!  Maybe Mom had it in her purse, but if she did we never needed it.  If we were all gone somewhere (there were 7 of us) and company came to visit, they'd just go right in, put another log on the fire, and read the paper while they were waiting for us to get home.

I do lock my doors nowadays.  There is quite a bit of stealing and stuff going on now, and getting more all the time.  The big thing now is they steal all the wiring off the irrigation systems and sell it for scrap copper.  They even got one of our family's old far houses (right across the road from me).  Nobody lives in it permanently anymore, a cousin stays in it sometimes on the weekends to go snowmobiling or hunting.   On Memorial Day weekend a couple years ago somebody broke into it, ripped a bunch of the wiring out, stole some of the plumbing fixtures (there was no running water in the house at that time), and they even pulled up as much as they could of the copper pipe that runs from the LP tank outside in the yard!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 11, 2010)

I really liked the conclusion to this post . . . it says something about folks in your neck of the woods Quads . . . and says a whole lot about you as a person. I, for one, am glad to have you here at hearth.com . . . definitely one of those people I would like to meet some day if it ever worked out.


----------



## quads (Jan 11, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I really liked the conclusion to this post . . . it says something about folks in your neck of the woods Quads . . . and says a whole lot about you as a person. I, for one, am glad to have you here at hearth.com . . . definitely one of those people I would like to meet some day if it ever worked out.


Thanks Jake!  I almost got to meet a few members from here last Fall at the Hearth.com Wisconsin get-together, but couldn't make it.  Maybe someday we'll meet!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 12, 2010)

i guess i never paid attention to where you are, Quads. We travel up to wisconsin pretty regularly to visit the wife's family. This past weekend we visited Mukwonago, then went skiing up in Portage, and the drove over to Fond du lac to see some family friends.


----------



## quads (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to work in Portage, at Penda making bed liners for pickups.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 12, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I'm old enough to remember a time we did not lock our doors and we never ever lost the keys because we just left them in the truck all the time.  I also remember the sick feeling when it all changed and I'm glad that the change hasn't fully reached Quads just yet.



Funny, my wife's parents were like that, even though they lived in a small community college town.  But they were both depression era country folk growing up and they never lost their country ways.  My MIL would rent out rooms to the out-of-town students for extra cash.  Kids would be coming and going all day long, and she'd have an envelope full of cash just sitting there on the table, and she never once got ripped off. Seems sometimes we set ourselves up with all our paranoia.

My wife's dad died in 2000, and her mom went on for another six years.  All during that time she never thought to lock the doors and still left the keys in the car. Then the very next day after she passed, her suspicious and conniving son padlocked house and barn and drove the car to his garage and locked it up.  He lives out in the country.


----------



## quads (Jan 12, 2010)

And the story continues....................


So this customer comes every night well after dark, sometimes in the middle of the night, since the first time when I thought the wood had been stolen.  He takes a couple armfuls at a time, loads them in his trunk, and heads home.  It took him the better part of a week to tote his $25 worth home, last night he finished it up.  I had offered to deliver it to his house (free of charge), but he refused and wouldn't even tell me exactly where he lived.  Ok, I won't push it.  I think what he's doing is like most people do, they go out to the woodpile everyday and bring in the day's worth of wood, except the only difference here is that it's my woodpile he's getting the wood from.  Which is ok with me if that's the way he wants it, and he did pay me for the wood.

The only problem I have with it is that when people drive by, see my $25 sign and there is only part of a stack under the sign, I can't have it look like that.  I guess it was ok for the days that it took him to finish taking it home, this one time.  Then yesterday he only had a couple armfuls left, so I set that off to the side for him and refilled my display under the sign.  Problem solved and now my stack is filled for people driving by to see.

Last night I was starting to milk the cows and do the chores.  I noticed this same customer parked in the end of the driveway to my house, by my firewood display.  I was up in the hay loft and he pulled down into the driveway by the barn.  When I got out of the hay loft, he was leaving and waving at me as he went down the road.  I assumed he was letting me know that he got the last of his wood.

Well, after chores I look to see if he got the armful that was left which I had set off to the side.  He did indeed, but to my surprise he also took some off the top of my display stack again!  I think he is going to buy another $25 worth, but hasn't paid for the next stack yet or talked to me about it.  I figure he'll stop down to the barn tonight, or sometime, and settle up with me.  I'm not too worried about it being a little bit harder to keep track of what he's paid for and what he hasn't, if he gets a few more free splits it's ok, but I really don't want to go the rest of the winter with my display stack in various stages of emptiness.

I don't quite know what to think of this customer yet, and am not sure if I can trust him unsupervised in my special reserve stacks in the back.  And since he comes at odd hours, I can't guarantee that I would be around to assist him with getting firewood from the back stacks.  So here is the solution I am going to work on today.  I am going to create another $25 stack, somewhere near my normal display stack, just for him.  That way he can peck away at it a little at a time all he wants, until it's gone, without my display being partially empty.

Now, if I can just get to talk to him again, hopefully with 25 bucks in his hand!  Ha!


----------



## K2Orion (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess the customer is always right.
 :roll:


----------



## quads (Jan 13, 2010)

It seems to be all working out.  He called me last night, I told him about the stack I made just for him, and during the night sometime he came and got some more wood from his stack, so did not partially empty my display.  He said he was going to try to pay me sometime today.  Told me he has an outdoor boiler and he is taking home just enough everyday to keep it going.


----------



## rphurley (Jan 13, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love family!


----------

